# Goat Castle



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

Why can't I have this?!? Forget about the goats I would play on that thing all day long!!

But seriously, that thing is awesome. My goats need this.  Hopefully they wouldn't fall off...


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

I wonder were this is? That is so interesting! I would be afraid of someone falling off!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

There are a bunch of them everywhere. Do a search for "goat castle" on pinterest.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

That is really awesome but I wouldn't want it on my place. I have seen my crazy goats doing too many daring feats of acrobats. I would be a nervous wreck. But it is great!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh wow! That is just awesome! I wonder how many floors it has and whether there is an elevator in there. :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

I know what's next on the honey-do list :wink: That is awesome!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Super cool  But I guess it'd make me a wreck watching them climb up and down all the time! Maybe have a foot of sand at the bottom?? Or a trampoline!! Lol....


----------



## Curious (Feb 6, 2013)

I would be the one wrecking it because I'd climb allover that thing hahahah
The child in me lives yet...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I have seen these somewhere , I love it ! I would be a wreck too watching my does on that. They have been in such crazy moods lately I think I would be watching them trying to push each other off the top ! 
Maybe I should put a pool at the bottom and charge admission


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I think my goats would end up knocking each other off the top or get a leg stuck between the boards and that wouldn't be pretty.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I saw this on Homesteading Today. I would be so scared that a kid would fall of or something! Fun until it hurts someone. Lol, goat paramedic needed!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## zubbycat (Oct 14, 2012)

Awesome. Lol. Maybe a shorter version for my mini goats, lol.


----------

